# FLY SWAP



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Whats the other site you are doing the swap on?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am too busy at the moment. I would like to do one of these next year.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not a good time for me either, after hunting season and the holidays will be much better for me too...


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

the other site is mhp


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you mind posting the link. I looked on there but couldnt find it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What is mhp?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

mhp = maverick, hewes, pathfinder


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> What is mhp?


Must be a Gheenoe owner. No need to know that stuff ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Must be a Gheenoe owner. No need to know that stuff  ;D


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] Thanks guys...


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/30629/


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Good evening! New to the site obviously but this "Fly Swap" sounds interesting. Are there any other details you can share Mr. Shadow regarding the "Fly Swap" deadlines, number of flies needed, etc.?? Thank you ahead of time and please let me know.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

dead line will still be a few "4?"weeks out. waiting for a few more people to get in. are you in?


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes Sir Senior Shadow, count me in. Am I correct in understanding that I will need to tie two seperate types of flies, about a dozen each? I will also try to convince my dad to chip in on this "Fly Swap" as well, but no guarantees due to his busy work schedule. Thank you for the info and I am looking forward to it!


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

backlash
welcome
make sure if your dad is in you let me know as that will determine how many every one will have to tie. i will close the 6th or 8th


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

ok 20 flys each.....

that 10 top water & 10 of your choice.

lets have them in the mail and at my door on the 
10th of nov.

i will pm addres later.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds great Shadow! I've been looking forward to this swap and am glad to hear it's a "Go"!


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

backlash
its off. 
we will try again at the 1st of the year. 

will let you know. 
10 sign on & 4 or 5 have bailout in the last week 
oh well


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Shadow -
I'm in when you get it going!

By the way...the decal looks great.

Thanks again....JJ/Saltflyer


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

> By the way...the decal looks great.
> 
> Thanks again....JJ/Saltflyer


thanks
lets see a photo ;D


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Shadow, no big deal! I'm sure a lot of people have good reasons for not being able to participate with the fly swap this time. We'll get it going again after Christmas and New Years when it's too cold to fish!  Take care and keep us posted when the time is right. Count me in regardless.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

that sucks i was wondering where to send my flies to


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Hahaha! ;D UCFSAE81, I was thinking the exact same thing when this swap got postponed! I have some flies ready to go that I think turned out really nice. Now, I'll just have to add these to my collection then tie a few more later on when Shadow gives us the official "Go ahead." If your feeling like you want to get rid of all of those flies you tied, I can give you my address and you can UPS them to me!  Take care and lets keep this thread jumping to the top so others will get involved. Happy tying!


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

bump
iam with you. have 2 dozen ready to go.
i have done a few swaps and it seems that out 10 people 3 drop out.
i find it hard to beleave that only 3 people on this site wanted in?


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Shadow! Glad to see you put this back up top. Hopefully after the holidays, people's schedules will free up and people will have more time to commit to the swap. Either way, lets keep this idea alive! 

Hey, what about those guys heading over to Lake Mary for the fly tying get-together??? We should be able to convince some of them to get involved........


----------

